# Oppo vs. Denon AVR-X2000



## coezoo (May 4, 2014)

I'm really confused about the difference in up-conversion. Please enlighten me.

By brother-in-law has added an Oppo BDP-103 Bluray player to his home theater system and is using it to up convert and clean up the signal from all of his video devices (Tivo, Roku).

I was looking at the Denon X2000 which says that it up converts to 4K.

The brother in-law is saying it's not the same and says that the Oppo up conversion is superior.

If I had my wish, I would like to have one unit do it all for me. I don't rent or buy Blurays (or very rarely), so I would like for the receiver to act as my HDMI switch as well as clean up the signals from my various video devices, as well as handle the audio. I have HD Cable box, Apple TV, Roku, and a DVD player.

Will there be an appreciable difference in the performance of running the HDMI video feed through the Oppo 103 and running the feeds through the Denon X2000?

Please help me make an informed decision. I want to improve the quality of my video and audio experience in the living room (don't have the theater room set up yet), but do not want to break the bank doing it.

Thanks!!


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

coezoo, your asking about a bluray player and a avr receiver! if your going to set up a home theater your gonna need them booth, that said "I have no opinion what so ever on the Denon AVR-X2000 receiver, as I used Onkyo, Pioneer, Yamaha, and Emotiva 

But I'm hear to tell you that if your looking for a Bluray player and your ready to spend under six hundred which will give also (a Roku stick) and some change back, then look no further, the Oppo Digital BDP-103 is the deck to start out with (period) 

L S S, I have been procrastinating about Oppo products for years "but after going through 12 DVD & Bluray players over the years I decided to take the plunge, I'ave come to realized that this company is top class when it comes to value an video players:T 

IMHO to anyone who doesn't have the (Oppo BDP-103 and the Roku stick experience) should give it a go when the time is right for them. 

however coezoo, good luck with Oppo or any other brand you onder:


----------



## coezoo (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reply wynshadwm!

I realize I was talking about two different pieces of equipment. But what I was trying to ask was if the up conversion of OTHER inputs (cable box, apple tv, etc) when routed thru the Denon or any other receiver that up converts is the same quality as what the Oppo will do?

Like I said, by Bro in-law is using the Oppo not so much as a Bluray player but more as an up converter for his roku and Tivo. Can I get the same performance from a receiver? 

I don't really need a bluray player, I have one. It just doesn't have the video chip like the Oppo does.

So as far as cleaning up video signals from HD Cable box, Roku, and Apple TV, will a receiver do as well as an Oppo?

I hope I am relaying my question well. Forgive me if I am not "speaking the language" well.

Im more interested in cleaning up my cable box video and apple tv as well as my Roku.

Thanks again!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your looking for a receiver that will give you the best options for cleaning up video look for one with the HQV video processor. The oppo is a fantastic player but given the cost and that your starting at the beginning it may not be the best investment of funds if it's limited.


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

I have a pioneer Elite VSX-52 and it will convert up to 1080p. Everybody is worried about 4K but it won't do you any good unless you have a 4K display. I think at this time there is little or no 4K sources either. 

I believe most cable boxes will also up convert to at least 1080i singles. It may be tricky to get into the right menu to do this, however. My Motorola DVR has to be set with a menu that is hard to get too unless you know the secret buttons to push.

I think most TVs will also upgrade to the highest signal they can handle. This is the case with most LCD and Plasma TV when they convert 720p and 1080i signals to 1080p. Some sets can also be set to do 1080p/24fps for movies.

Hope this helps. I wouldn't go buying anything new just to convert video signals unless you have very old equipment like a old CRT TV:sn:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The Denon X-2000 is a good AVR and I see no drawbacks to it.
As far as making your ROKU and cable box look better, well, it might help or it might not.

If the stream you are getting from Netflix isn't good there's not much that can be done to fix it.
Same with the cable box, depending on what is wrong processing may help or it may make it worse.

This applies equally to the Oppo processor.

The Denon AVR is a good unit and the Oppo is a good unit.
But in my opinion matching a $500 Oppo BD player with a $400 AVR does not make sense.
That $500 can be spent in better places (IMHO).


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Good Sony Bluray players - have a built in (adjustable) filter to help
clean up some streaming pictures - and works good with my Denon 
receiver. 

Also take note on what was stated in post #6

I do not think that I would mis-align my spending balance.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> If your looking for a receiver that will give you the best options for cleaning up video look for one with the HQV video processor. The oppo is a fantastic player but given the cost and that your starting at the beginning it may not be the best investment of funds if it's limited.


+1 post Tony :T

This is solid advice from a long time member and I agree. Now WTBS, later on down the road a good stand alone BR player with streaming abilities would make more sense (Sony comes to mind :whistling: ).


----------

